# 747 Near Disaster



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A 747 crossing the Atlantic is suddenly buffeted by clear air turbulence. The pilots struggle to maintain and regain control as the aircraft lurches up and down and rolls from side to side. Eventually after 5 minutes of hell, control is restored.

The captain comes across the intercom to advise passengers that control has been restored and that from now on they should be able to continue through to London without further disruption. Forgetting to turn off the intercom, he then turns to his co-pilot and says that after that episode, he could do with a stiff drink and a blow-job to calm his nerves and release the stress.

Horrified to hear this over the intercom and realising that all the passengers can still hear, one of the stewardesses rushes from the back of the aircraft up to the cockpit and knocks on the door. Whilst she's waiting at the door, one of the passengers in first class taps her arm and says.....

You seem to have forgotten his drink!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

it's ok the pilot can lick it off me as I'm wearing a g & t
-
-
-
-
-
-
think about it! :roll:


----------

